# كل اللهجات: من أجل



## jawad-dawdi

كيف تقول بلهجتك (من أجل)ء

باللهجة المغربية نقول (على ودّ)ء

مثال

من أجلك فعلت ذلك = على ودّك درت ذاك الشي​


----------



## ayed

على شانك فعلت كذا


----------



## إسكندراني

في مصر
عشان
على شان
عشان خاطر


----------



## barkoosh

في لبنان
"ميشانك"
وأحياناً
"كرمالك"


----------



## ghostrider324

على مودك 
على شانك 
لخاطرك 
بالعراقي والكلمة الاولى اكثر شيوعا


----------



## djara

في تونس على خاطرك​


----------



## Schem

في القصيم نقول عشانك اختصارًا لـ على شانك


----------



## Linolenic

في الأردن نقول
"عشانك"
أو 
"مشانك"​


----------



## WadiH

هناك أيضاً في اللهجات البدوية عموماً  كلمة (لجل) مشتقة من لأجل


----------



## إسكندراني

Wadi Hanifa said:


> هناك أيضاً في اللهجات البدوية عموماً  كلمة (لجل) مشتقة من لأجل


في التراث المصري تُستخدم هذه الكلمة ولا يزال يستعملها البعض من الفلاحين على ما أظن


----------



## znati

djara said:


> في تونس على خاطرك​



ايضا تستعمل على جالك بكثرة


----------



## Xence

في الجزائر أيضا تستخدم العبارتان : *على جال* و *على خاطر



.*​


----------



## Hemza

jawad-dawdi said:


> كيف تقول بلهجتك (من أجل)ء
> 
> باللهجة المغربية نقول (على ودّ)ء
> 
> مثال
> 
> من أجلك فعلت ذلك = على ودّك درت ذاك الشي​



_على قبال_ ايضا وفي شرق المغرب _على خاطر _و_على جال_


----------

